# PETA proposes roadside Memorial



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

1 2014, 12:25 PM MDT 
PETA Proposes Roadside Memorial for Turkeys Killed in Semi Crash (KUTV) People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals is pushing UDOT for a roadside memorial for hundreds of turkey's who were killed in a semi crash last week.

The semi was hauling 720 turkeys to be slaughtered when it crashed into Deer Creek Reservoir. Hundreds of birds drowned - and now PETA wants to put up a memorial sign that would read "Drive Safely; Buckle Up: In Memory of the Hundreds of Terrified Turkeys Who Died Here in a Truck Crash."

Although Utah normally requires a family member of the deceased to file an application to erect a memorial, PETA Campaigner Amy Meyer said "there are no living relatives" of animals in the factory-farming industry.

"The memorial will cut down on future accidents and make the roads safer for everyone by reminding tractor-trailer drivers of their responsibility to the thousands of animals they haul every year as well as to the motorists whose lives are endangered when a [truck] crashes," said Meyer.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Unfreakin'believable! Some folks just shouldn't suck air.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

brookieguy1 said:


> Unfreakin'believable! Some folks just shouldn't suck air.


Yeah but they should suck somethin else


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Ridiculous, we can put a sign up for Turkeys but we can't have anything on the road for police officers killed in the line of duty, or someone killed in an accident. I think the turkeys survived and are employed at PETA.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

riptheirlips I was thinking the same thing. Some people in this crazy world are messed up in the head.:der:


----------

